
ADAM: Genomics on Spark, Avocado Germline Variant Caller, and DECA CNV Caller - heuermh
http://bdgenomics.org/blog/2018/01/04/adam-0-dot-23-dot-0-released-plus-avocado-cannoli-and-deca-releases/
======
inciampati
I'm curious how these pipelines fared on the NIST PrecisionFDA challenge.

~~~
heuermh
Do you have a link? We have not participated in such a challenge.

~~~
heuermh
PrecisionFDA Consistency Challenge
[https://precision.fda.gov/challenges/consistency](https://precision.fda.gov/challenges/consistency)

PrecisionFDA Truth Challenge
[https://precision.fda.gov/challenges/truth/results](https://precision.fda.gov/challenges/truth/results)

The challenges themselves are closed, but perhaps we can ask for access to the
challenge data and evaluation criteria to produce unofficial responses.

